
Should I Learn ES5, ES6 or TypeScript - basarat
https://medium.com/@basarat/should-i-learn-es5-es6-or-typescript-46c625c25d95#.wzxnt77x8
======
120bits
I'm not an expert in front end technologies. Mostly done C all my life and now
Java. But, when it came to jumping on to JavaScript and writing Web Apps, I
choose Typescript. I don't know what most of the people think about it, but
for me it was more about code readability. I can look at Typescript and tell
what's going on. Couldn't do this with regular JavaScript.

[http://www.typescriptlang.org/play/](http://www.typescriptlang.org/play/)

